# محاضرات في المكونات المادية للـplc



## omar_beyaty (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مختص بالهاردوير لمنظومة الـPLC مع شرح واف لمكوناته واقسامه وطرق الربط بين وحدات الادخال والاخراج ومابين المكونات والاجهزة الخارجية والدوائر الالكترونية المستخدمة داخليا ..وسوف نتطرق بشكل نبسط مع الامثلة الى البرمجة >ارجو ان ينال رضاكم وارجو فتح باب المناقشة لفهم اكبر للـPLC ......مع الشكر









المحاضرة الاولي



توجد اشكال وانواع متعددة من الـ PLC ولكنها جميعا تشترك بنفس التركيب الداخلي...ومن ابرز تلك المكونات هي:
1-	مجهز القدرة power supply : بالامكان ان يكون من ضمن الـ PLC او يكون كوحدة مستقلة بذاتها ، وفولتيات التجهيز الشائعة المستخدمة واللتي يعمل عليها الـ PLC هي: Vdc24 ، 120 Vac ، 220Vac .

2-	وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU : وهي بمثابة الحاسبة الالكترونية اللتي يخزن و ينفذ فيها برنامج الـladder.

3-	وحدة الادخال\ اخراج I/O unit(Input/Output) : وهي المنافذ التي تجهز من داخل وحدة الـPLC لغرض استلام اشارة المتحسسات واخراج اوامر التنفيذ .

4-	مصابيح الاشارة indicator lights : وظيفتها تحديد حالة اشتغال وحدات الـ PLCs ومجهز القدرة ، سير تنفيذ البرنامج ،والاخطاء التي قد تحصل خلال اشتغال كامل المنظومة....هذه المصابيح مهمة وضرورية لتسهيل عملية تشخيص اماكن حصول الخطأ.

ان شكل وترتيب الـPLC الخارجي يشير الى طريقة ترتيب مكونات الـPLC ..ان الاشكال المثالية التي تاتي بها منظومات الـPLC هي كالاتي:

1-	Rack : ويكون حجمه كبير نسبيا 45x75x 25 cm وبأمكانه احتواء كاردات عديدة عند الضرورة والتوسع. وبالامكان ربط عدة racks سوية عندما يكون حجم السيطرة كبير مع انه يأخذ كلفة اضافية ، ومع ذلك انه يمتاز بالمرونة وسهولة الصيانه.

2-	Mini : حجمه اصغر من سابقه ، ولكنهما يشتركان بنفس الـ I/O unit .

3-	Micro : هذا النوع قد يكون حجمه بنفس حجم مجموعة اوراق اللعب. ويميل الى احتواءه على عدد محدد من منافذ الادخال والاخراج وبقدرات محدودة ، ولكن من محاسنه الكلفة القليلة.

4-	البرمجياتsoftware : وهي الجزء المعلوماتي المهم الذي يعمل به الـPLC حيث يحتاج تنصيب البرنامج فيه الى كومبيوتر مع كارد interface ...عن طريق هذا البرنامج يستطيع الـPLC بالتخاطب مع المتحسسات ومع بقية الـ PLCs المربوطة على نفس الشبكة.






rack module






mini module






micro module


المدخلات والمخرجاتInputs and outputs 
المدخلات والمخرجات من والى الـPLC ضرورية للمراقبة والسيطرة على مهمة الـPLC ، حيث يصنف النوعين الى قسمين رئيسين: منطقي Logical ومستمر Continuous ....على سبيل المثال لو اردنا السيطرة على عمل مصباح عادي تشغيل واطفاء فاننا نعتبره منطقي...اما لو اردنا ان تكون السيطرة هي على شدة الضوء الصادر من المصباح فاننا سنتعتبره مستمرContinuous .
ان قيم النوع المستمرContinuous تكون عادة مفتوحة وغير محددة على العكس من النوع المنطقي حيث يكون محصورا بقيمتين فقط 0و 1 مما يعطيه اهمية على النوع الاخر للدقة العالية اتي تمتاز بها دوائر الـ digital على مثيلاتها الـAnalogue اضافة الى سهولة العمل معها. ونستطيع القول اجمالا ان اغلب التطبيقات التي تستخدم منظوما الـPLCs للسيطرة عليها تستخدم النوع المنطقي في كلا المنفذين الداخل والخارج ...وعليه سوف نركز في محاضراتنا هذه على النوع المنطقي فقط ونترك النوع المستمر لاحقا.

انواع المشغلاتActuators 
1-	Solenoid valves: تحتاج الى مخرج منطقيLogical output من الـPLC لكي يستطيع السيطرة على جريان مائع(غاز او سائل).

2-	مصباح light : يحتاج الى اشارة منطقية لتغذيته من وحدة الاخراج للـPLC مباشرة.

3-	مبدءات تشغيل المحركاتMotors starters : من المعلوم ان المحركات الكهربائية تسحب تيارات عالية عند بدء التشغيل لذلك انها تحتاج الى مبدء تشغيل وهي قد تكون ريلي او كونتاكتر يقوم مقام الـ plc بتشغيله بحيث ان كامل التيار المطلوب يمر من خلال تلك المبدءات وليس عن طريق الـPlc الضعيف والقابل للعطب تجاه تلك التيارات....ووظيفته فقط اعطاء امر التشغيل لملفات السيطرة لتلك الكونتاكترات او الريلايات Contactors and relays .

4-	محرك السرفو servo motor : هو أحد أنواع المحركات الخاصه (special machine) وهو يستخدم فى التحكم الموضعى(position control) لذلك فهو يسمى أحياناً control motor . وهو يحتاج الى اشارة مستمرة من الـPLC لتحقيق السيطرة لسرعات مختلفة على اساسها يتم تحديد مقدار الغلق لبوابة سيطرة على الجريان على سبيل المثال.

ان المخرجات من الـPLC تكون عادة عن طريق ريلايات او ان تكون من عناصر الكترونية Solid state مثل الترانزستورات لل DC او التراياك TRAIC للـ AC حيث تحتاج الاشارات الخارجة المستمرة الـAnalogue الى دوائر خاصة للتحويل من المنطقي الديجيتال الى المستمر .
اما المدخلات فهي تأتي من المتحسسات التي تصف ظاهرة فيزياءية وتحولها الى اشارة كهربائية ومن الامثلة على ذلك:

1-	المتحسس التقربي Proximity switch : يستخدم الحث او السعة او الضوء للكشف عن حالة الجزء المسيطر عليه رقميا....مثال ذلك المتحسسات الحثية المركبة على الـ Cam shaft لمحركات توليد الكهرباء الديزل حيث تصل اشارة رقمية متقطعة نتيجة حركة هذا الجزء داخل المحرك ويصل هذا التردد الى الـPLC ومن خلال هذا التردد نستطيع معرفة سرعة المحرك والسيطرة بالنتيجة على تلك السرعة.

2-	المفاتيحswitches : الية ميكانيكية تفتح وتغلق ملامس كهربائي عن طريقه يتم ارسال اشارة منطقية 0 او 1 الى الـ PLC .

3-	المقاومة المتغيرة Potentiometer : يقيس الحركة الطولية لجزء متحرك مربوط عليه ...او الحركة الزاوية ...اعتمادا على شكل المقاومة طولية او دائرية ، وعن طريق تلك المقاومةLVDT linear variable differential transformer يتم نقل الاشارة التي تصف موقع الجسم في تلك اللحظة وهي عادة اشارة مستمرة Continuous .

ان الاشارات المرسلة الى الـPLC تاتي بقيم واشكال مختلفة اسهلها ان تكون AC اوDC لذا يتوجب ان تكون هناك دوائر تغذية وتفريغ خاصة على المداخل Sourcing and sinking inputs 
Sinking : عندما يكون فعال يسمح المخرج من الـPLC بمرور التيار الى الارضي . هذا النوع عندما يكون هنالك اكثر من مجهز قدرة في النظام.

Sourcing : عندما يكون فعال ، يمر التيار من مخرج الـPLC الى الاجهزة المراد السيطرة عليها في شبكة السيطرة ثم الى الارضي.هذه الطريقة تستخدم عندما يكون هناك مجهز قدرة مفرد. 

للمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع يرجى الرجوع الى NPN(sinking) and PNP(sourcing) 
وهو ما سوف نوضحه لاحقا



يتبع


----------



## omar_beyaty (31 مارس 2010)

المحاضرة الثانية



اشارات الدخول Inputs
في منظومات الـPLC الصغيرة الحجم تكون اشارات الدخول من ضمن النظام Built –in وتحدد على هذا الشكل عند الشراء ....اما في المنظوما ت الاكبر فان اشارات الدخول تكون وحدة مستقلة بذاتها input module ، او بشكل كاردات بـ 8 او 16 مدخل ....
نستطيع ان نحدد المستويات الشائعة والمثالية لفولتية الاشارة الداخلة كالاتي:

12-24 Vdc 
100 -120 Vac 
10 – 60 Vdc 
12 – 24 Vac/dc 
5 Vdc(TTL) 
200 – 240 Vac 
48Vdc 
24 Vac 




ان كاردات المدخل لايجهز اي قدرة ..وهذا يعني انه يحتاج الى مجهز قدرة خارجي لتغذيته والمتحسسات المرتبطة به ..المخطط التالي مثال يوضح كيفية ربط اشارة دخل AC 








الشكل المرفق هو التمثيل البرمجي المنطقي ببرنامج الـLadder
عادة تكون اشارات الدخل ذات ممانعة عالية high input impedance وهذا يعني انها ذات تيار ضعيف جدا ولاتستهلك قدرة

في المثال اعلاه نجد ان هنالك اشارتي دخل احدهما Normal open push button والثاني مفتاح حراري او ريلي حراري thermal relay .كلا المدخلين يتم تغذيتهما بفولتية موجبة Hot output 24 Vac وهو ما يقابل الجزء الموجب في اي بطارية عادية او مجهز قدرة عادي.... عندما يكون المفتاحين مفتوحينOpen لاتوجد فولتية مجهزة الى الى كارد الـInput ...وعند توصيل اي من المفتاحين سوف تجهز الفولتية الى الكارد ، في هذه الحالة المدخل 1 و 3 سيعملان..وسوف يقوم كارد الادخال بأجراء مقارنة بين المدخلين نسبة الى الارضي المشترك ..اذا كانت اشارة الدخل ضمن الحدود المسموحة سوف يعمل هذا المدخل ويكون بحالة ON ....لاحظ التمثيل البرمجيLadder في الشكل، وهو خاص بنوع Allen Bradley ..لذلك عنوان الكارد هو bob:3.I.Data.x حيث x هي رقم الـ Input bit و I هو كارد الدخل في ال Slot رقم 3 ...هذه العناوين تعطى اسماء مستعارة عند كتابة برنامج الLadder لتقليل الارتباك .

كثير من المبتدئين تحصل لهم حالة ارتباك حول اماكن الربط المطلوبة في المثال اعلاه ..وفي هذه الحالة يجب دائما تذكر الدائرة الكهربائية واللتي بواسطتها نستطيع تتبع الاشارة .. بالرجوع الى الرسم اعلاه نتتبع مسار الاشارة المبتدئ من مجهز القدرة مارا بالمتحسسات وصولا الى كارد الدخل ورجوعا الى مجهز القدرة عن طريق المشتركcommon ....هذا يدعى بالـLOOP وهو مايجب ان يتحقق بالمثل في كافة الاشارات الداخلة..

الملاحظة المهمة الثانية....هو المشتركCommon ...وهو الجزء المتعادل Neutral لمجهز القدرة او النقطة المرجعية له....وهو الفولتبة الصفرية ومنه يتم قياس بقية الفولتيات .....ولكن عند وجود مجهز قدرة اخر معه يجب ان نربط كلا الCommons سوية لنضمن توحيد النقطة الصفرية لكلا المصدرين....حيث ان كثير من المبتدئين يخلطون مابين النقطة الصفرية او المشتركةCommon ومابين الارضي ...وهما مختلفان لان الارضي يستخدم للحماية وهة متصل الى الارض عن طريق جزء او شريط نحاسي عن طريقه يتم تسريب التيارات المضرة بالنظام ويحميه من العطب بينما النقطة المشتركة هي التي سوف يكمل الـLOOP المستخدم بعملية السيطرة ابتداءا من مجهزات القدرة ومرورا بالمتخسسات وانتهاء الى المشترك .

النقطة الاخرى هي يجب ان نعلم ان نقاط المشترك لكاردات الادخال مفصولة عن بعضها ويجب تذكر ان نربطهما معا عند الربط الكهربائي وبعكسه سوف لن يعمل الكارد الغير مربوط بالمسترك وهو احدى مصادر الخطأ عند تنفيذ البرنامج

ان الاشارات الداخلة الى الـPLC هي بقيم مختلفة يجب تحويلها جميعا وتوحيدها بقيمة واحدة 5Vdc لكي يتم استخدامها في ناقل المعلومات data bus . هذا يتم تحقيقه عن طريق الدوائر المبينة ادناه ...تبدأ الدائرة بتشكيل اشارة الدخل اليها لكي تشغل وصله ضوئية optocoupler الغرض منه يعزل الدائرة الخارجية عن الداخلية كهربائيا اما بقية المكونات كالمقاومات والدايودات هو للحماية من الصعود المفاجئ في التيار او الفولتية وايضا تجاه انقلاب القطبية لاشارات الدخل








الشكل ادناه يمثل مثال للتسليك المستخدم لوحدة الاخراج مع الاجهزة الخارجية حيث نلاجظ ان المخارج نرتبطة الى مصباح قليل التيار Lamp وريلي...لنتتبع دائرة المصباح ونبدأ بمجهز القدرة 24 فولت . عندما يكون المخرج 07 بحاله ON ، يمر التيار منه الى الـ COM ، لذلك تكتمل الدائرة وتسمح للمصباح بالعمل. والعكس عنما يكون المخرج بحالة اطفاء فان المصباح لايعمل .
نذهب الان الى المخرج رقم 03 ، فعندما يكون بحالة ON سوف يمر التيار خلال ملف الريلي مسببا اغلاق الملامس والذي بدوره سوف يمرر فولتية الـ120 ac الى المحرك .

التمثيل البرمجي بالـLadder واضح لوصف حالة العمل ، كارد التحويل O موجود في الـRACK المسمى sue في الـ slot رقم 2 






هذا االنوع من الربط هو sinking  


نستطيع قلب التغذية الى كارد الاخراج ونحول نوع الربط الى Sourcing كما في الشكل ادناه: نفتح باب المناقشة حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد فتحى2010 (5 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## eng_moh (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك وفيك بس ياريت تنزلنا المحاضرات بملفات يمكن الاحتفاظ بها عشان تكون مرجع لنا وشكرا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## علي ابو دعاء (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الايضاح


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## محمد الحساسنه (28 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك اللة خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

انا فهمت ان التوصيل sinking يعني ان جهد التغذية لي BLC اي التحكم منفصل عن الحمل اي ان الحمل له تغذية خاصة اما التوصيل SURCING دل من خلال المخطط ان التحكم والحمل المب والريلاي مشتركين في التغذية اي مصدر واحد انا اييد التوصيل الاول SINKING لان فيه حماية لدوائر التحكم من الاحمال . وشكرا اي اخطئ 
تفضل برد على الموضوع


----------



## جبار الغالبي (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## معاذفوزي (27 مايو 2011)

اولا بارك الله فيك يا صديقي للمعلومات المفيدة في هذا المجال لاكن ارغب بالاستفسار عن منك هناك صور جاهزة مستنسخة قد لا يستطيع المتدرب البدائي فهمها لكونها تتضمن كل التفاصيل الالكترونية فان كان بامكانكم ان يتم التاشير على كل جزء بالاستعانة بالورد باسهم عن ما مقصود بكل عنوان على الصور وان امكن تفصيل الشرح لعدم ذكركم بكسبلات 
profy bus .mpi unit .ram . Power supply 
وغيرها ليتمكن اصدقائنا المتدربين والجدد في هذا العلم من معرفة تفاصي تدلهم علة ترجمة الصور وكيفية عمل هذا النظام وساقوم بارسال ما استطيع ارسالة من الشركات المصنة اليك لنساعد انفسنا واصدقائنا في متابعة هذا العلم 
وادعو من الله ان يمدكم بالعون والاجر 
وتقبل خالص تقديري


----------



## المهندس الحلي (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## iyad aljammal (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه ............ جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اسكندر86 (3 يونيو 2011)

ضعيف جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو نسرين (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الخير كله اخوي 

معلومات مهمة جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان بوعلي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اللة يقويك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المحاضرات المفيدة


----------



## elwakil (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## ليلو سيف الله (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## emadeddin6969 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا معلم


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------

